# Bike Roof Carriers



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

This seems as good a place as any to post this...

I'd like to transport some bikes. On the roof of my Audi A4 2002 saloon. I can spend a bit of cash but would like that cash to be an investment.

Are there any racks that you can buy that are universal? Obviously it cant be one rack for ALL cars but can you buy decent racks that will fit MOST saloons?

I know it's £200 or less versus thousands on a car, but if I could get something that could easily be moved to mates cars, and obviously my future cars, that would be awesome.

Ta


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

Thule Aero Bars for a start, with the 'feet' that fit your car at present (you'll need other feet for other cars though). I then bought 4 Halfords Advanced carriers (same as the base Thule bike carrier) as they were half price on 'offer'. The overall set up was still over £200.


----------



## musa (14 May 2012)

Saris Bones 3 is another, give roof carrier a search on the forum


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

So... If I buy Thule bars, I simply need to buy different Feet for different cars? All feet fit all bars but not all cars... Cool?

If so, it should be cheaper to buy 2nd hand bars and buy new feet?


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

Cheers, but I'm talking GumTree prices mate. I'd love to be able to buy brand new bars and rack but I cant.

I've found Bars for £10. Just trying to hunt some feet.

You seem to know what you're talking about here... Is something like this;

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rb...5/njNA_vhQpyVobgHpy4aiYcYD7N{YplWFUmD3JAY.rY0#

... cheap because it's shockingly bad?


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

With the Thule System, the Feet are usually slightly different - the main thing is the rubber feet and the clamp section, but they only come as a 'foot assembly'.
For example, my bars' feet look pretty similar to others, but the metal clamp had a raised pin which co-incides with a locator on the underside of the door/roofline edge (i.e. a hole above the door seals). To fit another car, I'd just need to replace the feet. They do slide off quite easily.

One thing to bear in mind, if you've got a 4 bike set up, on Thule racks, then they weigh a tonne - it takes two of us to lift it onto a saloon (the cycle carriers add significant weight).


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

That bike rack would be a pain if you've got 4 bikes to put up there - it's not got a quick release clamp. Consider keeping an eye out for the Halfords half price offers on the bike racks.

I paid £100 for 4 of these - so wait till the offer comes up again.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_253917_langId_-1_categoryId_165477


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

Much appreciated.

I often think that Google is the enemy. Somebody somewhere must have written a brilliant guide to all of this but it's probably hidden on page 42 or worse as it's not search engine optimised.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 May 2012)

Thule Pro Ride 591 I've got two and they are fantastic, but due to a change in circumstance I may need to flog the pair. You will still need roof bars though.

Let me know if you fancy them.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1847911, member: 45"]These are rebranded Thule carriers, and those in the pic are the older version of what Thule currently sell. They're good, stable racks, and I don't find them any more difficult to load than the more expensive side-loading quick release carriers.[/quote]

They are the ones I have. The OP linked to some that were not quick release, which is where it gets a real pain with 4 bikes to fit on your own.. The Halfords Advance/Thule one has a quick release clamp.


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

Absolutely. Though as you'll see from my penny punching posts above, if you offer them to the masses you may get someone who offers to pay in cash and not buttons...

How much do you want for them?


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> One thing to bear in mind, if you've got a 4 bike set up, on Thule racks, then they weigh a tonne - it takes two of us to lift it onto a saloon (the cycle carriers add significant weight).


 
You load the bikes AND the carriers on at the same time?


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1847911, member: 45"]These are rebranded Thule carriers, and those in the pic are the older version of what Thule currently sell. They're good, stable racks, and I don't find them any more difficult to load than the more expensive side-loading quick release carriers.[/quote]

Actually the older version of the Thule ones did have a quick release. I have a new (silver finish) and an old (black plastic coating finished) one. Perhaps you meant the even older ones?

Mine are a little bent at the moment due to a car park barrier.  I need to get them straightened out or throw them.


----------



## User269 (14 May 2012)

Huge car like an A4............bikes inside, wheels off. Still room for people and other luggage.


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

User269 said:


> Huge car like an A4............bikes inside, wheels off. Still room for people and other luggage.


 
Dude, it's not a Tardis... There is zero chance of getting 2 bikes, luggage and people into an A4. I've struggled with 2 people and 1 bike.


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2012)

User269 said:


> Huge car like an A4............bikes inside, wheels off. Still room for people and other luggage.


 
Nope


----------



## RhythMick (14 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> So... If I buy Thule bars, I simply need to buy different Feet for different cars? All feet fit all bars but not all cars... Cool?
> 
> If so, it should be cheaper to buy 2nd hand bars and buy new feet?



I have a set of virtually unused Thule bars and feet (757 pack, they fit any car with factory fitted rails I think but google Thule 757 to be sure). I changed make when I changed car.

I was gonna stick em on eBay but let me know if youre interested. They can't have been used more than 3/4 times.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RhythMick (14 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> This seems as good a place as any to post this...
> 
> I'd like to transport some bikes. On the roof of my Audi A4 2002 saloon. I can spend a bit of cash but would like that cash to be an investment.
> 
> ...



Notwithstanding my cheeky advert below for my Thule bars, actually I'd really recommend the ProRack S-Wing bars and feet. When I bought my Subaru Outback I switched to them and very glad I did ...

- the same bars work with multiple feet, so at worst you may need to buy a new feet pack
- they are so aerodynamic that I just leave them on the car. My Outback is advertised to do 44.1 mpg combined and I'm averaging just over that, so they can hardly be hurting my consumption.
- it's a right royal pain taking any bars off, so go for those you don't mind leaving on
- they look cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

Thanks mate but I dont have factory bars. they're common on the estate, I have a saloon.


----------



## User269 (14 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Dude, it's not a Tardis... There is zero chance of getting 2 bikes, luggage and people into an A4. I've struggled with 2 people and 1 bike.


 A rather silly car then.


----------



## Scruffmonster (14 May 2012)

User269 said:


> A rather silly car then.


 
Huh? Cars arent designed to carry bikes inside...

You'll be looking for a long time to find a car that'll take 2 bikes, people and luggage without any external help. That's the reason they can charge several hundred notes for solutions to that problem.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2012)

RhythMick said:


> - they are so aerodynamic that I just leave them on the car. My Outback is advertised to do 44.1 mpg combined and I'm averaging just over that, so they can hardly be hurting my consumption.


 
The outback is shaped like a brick anyway  . Assume that's diesel.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> How much do you want for them?


If this was for me then a quick check shows they're selling on eBay for around £50 each, so a ton for the pair collected/posted and we'll have a deal.

The cheapest I can see them new, (via a quick Google) is HERE for £133.60 for 2 (+ shipping?) The rest are more like £80 each!


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 May 2012)

They're still more £16 (+ shipping?) more expensive than my hardly used ones  FWIW I find them very lightweight, being all alloy construction I don't feel they're heavy at all


----------



## Scruffmonster (15 May 2012)

Am I missing something here?... Why are these;

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/rb...cruz_roof_bars/Qx@w,6M42VAwp3@Rb{~cC4ure5KtWW

So much cheaper?

They are £200 Cheaper than an Atera set up and £230 cheaper than a Thule set up. That's a massive difference.

If I'm going to be using these maybe 2-4 times a year, and removing the roof bars every time, is there really that much additional value there?


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2012)

Last year I went to France on hols - took 2 bikes on the roof, using the Thule 531 carriers (about £40 each). I decided that driving into a car park with a barrier and the bikes on top would be a good idea & ended up bending the bikes (now fixed) and the carriers.

I got a cheap EUR20 pair from a Decathlon store in france. The differences between them were that the Decathlon ones weren't quick release fitting and had to be bolted on to the roof bars, they didn't have a lock, they had different cheper straps and they didn't look as nice. IMO both were about as sturdy as the other.

I would rather spend a bit more on the carriers. The resale on Fleabay is pretty good for Thule carriers too.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

Nothing massively wrong. No specific wheel anchors - simple strap set up. No quick release on the support bar - if you aren't bothered, and are OK with the time it can take to load/unload then not an issue. One thing to note, When mounting to the roof bars, ensure the foot plate for the support bar is mounted directly on top of the roof bar to reduce flex - Thule ones are designed for this.

Just watch the bike weight though 15kg limit is the weight of a reasonable MTB/hybrid - i.e. a £300-£400 bike.

If you find the Halfords Advanced (Thule) ones on offer then they will be about £100 for 4, not £100 for 2.


----------



## 400bhp (15 May 2012)

What I often do when removing the carriers is to remove the roof bars and leave the carriers in tact on the bars. It all comes off in a reasonably easy to carry square. Can then just lean up against a wall in the garage.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> What I often do when removing the carriers is to remove the roof bars and leave the carriers in tact on the bars. It all comes off in a reasonably easy to carry square. Can then just lean up against a wall in the garage.


 
This is what I do - also good for musle building


----------



## Scruffmonster (15 May 2012)

Well the trip isnt until September so I'll keep my eyes peeled for cheaper carriers on GumTree/eBay and maybe if the Halfords Advanced offer comes up I could go for those, total package would be £150 which is my upper limit.

It's the extortionate cost for Thule roof racks that amazes me. It's two bars and 4 feet. There's no craftsmanship involved. Maybe I'm being Naive, I just dont see the extra value in an £80 price gap in roof racks. (£50 Cruz Vs £130 Thule).

Thanks though everyone.


----------



## Pauluk (16 May 2012)

I've got a couple of Halfords advanced I selling, £20 each in good condition if you're ineterested


----------



## Scruffmonster (20 May 2012)

Pauluk said:


> I've got a couple of Halfords advanced I selling, £20 each in good condition if you're ineterested


 
Indeed I am. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Pauluk (20 May 2012)

Leicester


----------



## I like Skol (20 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> This is what I do - also good for musle building


This is also what I do too. I can just about manage lifting it off on my own with the 4 x 591 racks then it gets chained to a steel fence at the back of my driveway.

It started out on my Astra estate with the roof rails but with a feet swap (sold old and bought replacement from ebay for very little swap cost) it now fits my Passat B5.5 saloon. Something to be aware of with the thule system is that there is different roof bar widths and depending on vehicle you may find it necessary to swap bars as well as the foot pack fittings.


----------



## peedee (22 May 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> Huh? Cars arent designed to carry bikes inside...
> 
> You'll be looking for a long time to find a car that'll take 2 bikes, people and luggage without any external help. That's the reason they can charge several hundred notes for solutions to that problem.


 
Oh, I don't know. I have managed to get luggage, two people and two mountain bikes inside a Mini. It did involve removing the wheels and seats however. (From the bikes, not the car.)


----------



## 400bhp (22 May 2012)

peedee said:


> Oh, I don't know. I have managed to get luggage, two people and two mountain bikes inside a Mini. It did involve removing the wheels and seats however. (From the bikes, not the car.)


 
And some have even managed to get 27 people inside a mini - not the point though is it.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2012)

400bhp said:


> And some have even managed to get 27 people inside a mini - not the point though is it.



I was going to reply the same earlier. Great minds eh.


----------

